
Geographic profiling proves Banksy is Robin Gunningham say scientists - danboarder
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/banksy-geographic-profiling-proves-artist-really-is-robin-gunningham-according-to-scientists-a6909896.html
======
jacquesm
Graffiti is now a 'minor terrorism related act'?

~~~
timthorn
No, I think the context of that line suggests that they're referring to pro-
terrorist cause graffiti being used as a way to identify terrorists.

~~~
jacquesm
Because of all those terrorists that go around spray painting their tags on
city walls prior to their attacks?

~~~
danboarder
in many places I've visited the graffiti seen almost everywhere is aligned
with local political movements and parties (Mexico City, for example). I
observe that 'terrorism' is a slight for opposition politics in many contexts.

